# Thoughts on this bulking diet..



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking for opinions on this diet.

Current - 13st 8, 16% bf, 6ft 1

Goal - get some size then cut - possibly 15 st

totals

prot: 284

carb: 296

fat: 93

kcal: 3123

See pics.

(note - Mid morning meals are two sperate meals - oats seperate from yougurt & apples etc. Also mid avo meals are two seperate meals - rice, chicken, broc spereate to peanut butter sandwich and banana)


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Bump


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

You'd want over 350g P, 500g C and around 100g F. Your macros seam pretty low.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Really!

3123 cal is about 500 over maintenance for me


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Just under 4k cals does me mate, I'm shorter too lol

Sat at 13st 9 atm  See pic for the 4k cals....


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Don't judge your bulk diet via your maintenance calories...

Plus, 2,500 calories a day might not even be your maintenance.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

That diet was formulated around budget as well.

It'll be hard to pack some more cals in there.

what else could i add?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> That diet was formulated around budget as well.
> 
> It'll be hard to pack some more cals in there.
> 
> what else could i add?


Oats and Whey 

I have 3/4 a day to help me out, but that's Monday to Friday. Weekends it solid meals galore


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

lol cool - i might try this with a few extra shakes etc added in and see how i go. If i make gains - good, if not ill up it


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> That diet was formulated around budget as well.
> 
> It'll be hard to pack some more cals in there.
> 
> what else could i add?


Tuna = £1 per tin

Chicken is £25 for 5kg ?

Cottage Cheese = £1 per tub

Rice/Pasta = Cheap

Could carry on...I keep to £50-60 per week budget.


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

good shout with the cottage cheese!


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

added quark mixed with a scoop of whey

bumped it all up to

kcal 3414

carb307

prot 340

fat 96

gonna see how that goes and go from there


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> added quark mixed with a scoop of whey
> 
> bumped it all up to
> 
> ...


heading in the right direction :thumb:

personally i'd say you should aim for about 4k ckals

that's what i'm bulking on at the moment and if there's room left for more once i've hit 4k i shove a bit more down :laugh:


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

lol,

yeah gonna try this diet. and add more as and when.

dont wannaput on too much bf


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

what sort of bf will i potentially be putting on with a bulk diet?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> what sort of bf will i potentially be putting on with a bulk diet?


Depends how you use those cals 

Do sweet fa and it will soon go up, train hard add a little cardio in and you'll be fine.

JUST GROW


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I "bulked" at about 3500 calories (it was rough but NEVER less than 3000) and never went over 12 stone.. I doubt you've got enough there tbh


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Theres no carbs in your breaky? Get some oats in there


----------

